

Apple unveils feature to rival BlackBerry - bakbak
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/right-click/apple-unveils-imessage-rival-blackberry-bbm-233546171.html

======
bakbak
"Try leaving your Apple iPhone open while 3G roaming in Taiwan for a week and
see what kind of bill you get," said Barak in a RCR Unplugged story. "Just try
it. I dare you. And sure, it works on Wi-Fi, but who cares, so does Google
chat."

That's a funny statement - it takes away all the benefit that imessage
provides because most of the high-end users do travel a lot .... but who knows
apple may do something about it in few months and give a final blow to BBM.

